
The Hacker News effect on a project GitHub stars - doener
http://i.imgur.com/B5awmAL.png
======
doener
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3qp7b6/the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3qp7b6/the_hacker_news_effect_on_a_project_github_stars/)

